# strange pigmentation



## @[email protected] (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a paph in bud. Guess which one it is !

It's curious that there is a change in coloration at the base of the latest leaf. 
The coloration doesn't progress, it looks healthy, in my point of view, that is not a bacterium or fungus.

Bud continue to grow and appears healthy.

Have you ever seen this kind of pigmentation as the leaves of a cattleya overexposed to the light ?


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

I've often seen that on sheaths when a darker colored flower is expected. I think it's completely normal.


----------



## Candace (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, I get that a lot.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2008)

I had that on a new leaf of a P.E.Y., I thought it was a bud, but no it wasn't!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like my Sander's Pride


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 18, 2008)

Heather said:


> I've often seen that on sheaths when a darker colored flower is expected. I think it's completely normal.





Candace said:


> Yeah, I get that a lot.



Because i am not sure of my good understanding of the word "sheaths", we agree we speak about that





I agree it seems ok but it's the first time i bloom this species !



goldenrose said:


> I had that on a new leaf of a P.E.Y., I thought it was a bud, but no it wasn't!



I love PEY. Maybe you have to wait again ?



Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Looks like my Sander's Pride



It's a species. You are warm !


----------



## Ernie (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm guessing it's philippinense. And it looks very healthy, not rot of any sort. You're looking at the base of the bract which is commonly pigmented. 

-Ernie


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 18, 2008)

I guess wilhelminiae or praestans...


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 18, 2008)

stonei


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 18, 2008)

Paph. sanderianum.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

P. phil. or roebellinii sounds good to me!


----------



## Heather (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, we agree, that is the sheath (where the inflorescence emerges from.)


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> stonei



The paph in the background of the photo is a stonei 



rdlsreno said:


> Paph. sanderianum.
> 
> Ramon



Yes it's a sanderianum


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 19, 2008)

Coloration is normal





Can't wait to see yours when it's open!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent Jon ! Can you confirm that it is a sand too ?

Bud grows very fast.

Your sand, how many flowers did you get ?

One's more, it's the proof that sands can flower in a single growth !


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 20, 2008)

That's the Sander's Pride I was talking about, I'm not sure if I have pics of sanderianum in spike.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> The paph in the background of the photo is a stonei
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a sanderianum



Yahoo!!

Most sanderianum are done blooming now, but I know of some that like to bloom in August/September. I have a mature one that's due to bloom too, so maybe it will.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yahoo!!
> I have a mature one that's due to bloom too, so maybe it will.


I hopeso. Bug progression is very fast (one month to bloom i read)


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 25, 2008)

2 buds i think


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 25, 2008)

Yo baby!! Look'in gooood!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

Unlock bud & Opening Bud !


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 29, 2008)

must be great moments for you!!! Nice details; don't miss the next days!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh yeah! Won't be long now!


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

Update 

Unlock bud (day 0) & Opening Bud (day 1)









Dropping 24cm [9,5inches] petals (day 2)


----------



## Elena (Aug 29, 2008)

You must be so excited :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks like a really dark clone! Super neat!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2008)

great!!! Next picts. please!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 30, 2008)

Whoa..!! Development is very fast...  Can't wait to see it..


----------



## Hera (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the progression pics. That was great to see it unfurl.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for your messages 

Unlock bud (day 0) & Opening Bud (day 1)








Dropping 24cm [9,5inches] petals (day 2)








43cm/17inches petals (day 4)


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2008)

Mmmmm....getting there!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool - and opening so quickly!! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2008)

yes, this is going to be a nice serie of pictures. Thus is what one should have for every bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Hera (Aug 31, 2008)

Kind of like a strip tease in reverse!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like a really good one, nice and dark. Be sure to post a photo when it is all done growing, please.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't you just love it? It is amazing how quickly the petals lengthen!


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 1, 2008)

Hera said:


> Kind of like a strip tease in reverse!


For the second bud, strip tease will be private for me 



goldenrose said:


> Don't you just love it? It is amazing how quickly the petals lengthen!





SlipperFan said:


> Looks like a really good one, nice and dark. Be sure to post a photo when it is all done growing, please.





Petals are still growing very fast.

Next photos will be when flower is opened.


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 3, 2008)

day 4 (43cm / 17inches petals) & day 6 (58cm / 23inches petals) 








Day 6 : flower is fully opened


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2008)

spectacular!!!! :clap: Jean


----------



## Elena (Sep 3, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good, what size pot is that?


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Looks good, what size pot is that?



It's a 5 inches deep and 4,5 inches wide pot.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2008)

Not that big. How long have you been growing it?


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 3, 2008)

It is a compact one. My experience is very short in growing sand (3 years max).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

3 years and blooming on a small single growth. That's a good one then!


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

That doesn't mean it took 3 years to bloom from seedling and maybe the word “single growth” must be defined more precisely: single growth from seedling, division, if on new little new growth died (fungus, bacterial, ..) the main growth is still a single growth or not ?

It’s true that French people are well known to understand and speak a perfect English 

More seriously, it happened to me to see (rarely), photos of sanderianum single flower growth, ruling out any hypothesis malicious!

If I take the example of stonei, I've never seen a flower on a single growth plants. That must exist i suppose?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2008)

I believe it's still a 'single-growth' plant. I think some plants initiate the spike when there are multiple growths. Plus yours looks a lot smaller than sanderianums I've seen blooming, in photos.


----------



## @[email protected] (Sep 4, 2008)

I totally agree with you. I was surprised too, to see a single growth plant initiate a spike and this sand is very compact.

I have seen by my eyes very compact roths too. It shoudl be the same for this sand. 

I am really very far from being an expert on sand. I think some people here could better enlighten us on this issue


----------



## Gilda (Sep 6, 2008)

:drool::drool:Specatcular & Congratulations :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Great!!!! Nice long petals!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting these pics! I have never seen a sanderianum in flower, and never the bud progression! Fantastic!


----------

